# Winterport man restoring historic 102 year old tugboat 'Saturn'



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A piece of history is being restored to its original glory in Brewer.
> 
> The railroad tug "Saturn" is one of only a handful of its kind left in the world.
> 
> ...


http://www.wabi.tv/news/6595/winterport-man-restoring-historic-tugboat


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Fascinating clip...Sad to hear that he is doing all the work himself though.I would have thought schoolkids on their holidays would relish the chance to help..or is H&S the barrier? Thanks for listing the link.


----------

